# want a lathe



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am trying to get some help on picking a lathe. I want to turn my own cork and foam handles for the fishing rods I custom build. I plan on turning down acrylic pieces as well. Trying to figure out what is a good lathe for this without spending a ton of money. Looking at the rikon 70-100, nova comet II, and PSI commander with variable speed. Figure I will need a chuck as well, tools, and a drill bit chuck. Any and all recommendatios welcome.

Thanks Jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Check amazon for prices on everything

For that light turning, you don't need expensive...a mini lathe should work fine.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Mini or midi, since I have seen them both ways, is what I was looking at. Not sure the difference but I am sure there has to be one besides marketing strategy. So of those brands listed which do you think is a better product. Or are they about the same just hit or miss if I get a good one? For that matter any other ones you would recommend.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

of the 3 listed, Nova should be the best, followed by Rikon, and PSI last


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Last year I bought a small Rikon band saw. Very pleased.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> of the 3 listed, Nova should be the best, followed by Rikon, and PSI last


That would be the highest price to lowest as well LOL

They will all get the job done.

For what you describe to want to do, I have always liked the little shop fox
http://www.amazon.com/SHOP-W1704-3-Horsepower-Benchtop-Lathe/dp/B001R23SWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418855455&sr=8-1&keywords=shopfox+lathe

save the money up front, then use it to buy your chuck and tools


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

for once, I answered the question asked and did not give my opinion.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. Opinions are welcome too.....as long as they stay in a poor mans budget


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

I have an entry level full size Jet I will sell you, I bought used a few years ago and it sits not being used. I don't have the particulars on it as I sit here and type but send me a PM if you are interested and I will get it to you.


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

*jet lathe pics*

jet jwl 1236 i want $600 for it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Yikes!

It's OK to clean up and use some oil on that thing. My OCD would not allow that to happen


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

OCD?

if I post a picture of my shop, will you and Trodery get the shakes and come clean it up?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> OCD?
> 
> if I post a picture of my shop, will you and Trodery get the shakes and come clean it up?


Not me, I like dust...rust is a different story LOL Sand that bed down, put on some oil and it will look great (work a lot better as well)..10 minutes work.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well figure I would give an update of what I got. Picked up the nova comet II at a really smoking price. Got the G3 reversible clutch with it as well. Just ordered some carbide tools today direct from the maker in Kentucky. Still have to build a roller bench for it and get a couple more things and I should be good to go. Thanks for the input. I can't wait to start turning and learning.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Now the best thing you can do is join Gulf Coast Wood Turners http://gulfcoastwoodturners.org/ . This will be the best $25 you will spend. I started turning about 2 years ago and have gotten lots of help from the monthly meetings and open shop nights. The carbide tools are a great way to start, but learning to use and sharpen regular turning tools is the way to go. At the meeting is a great place to pick up used tool and supplies at a reasonable price. Hope to see you at meetings.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I just bought an old craftsman for 100.00 on Craigslist. I figured it would be a good starting point and if I like wood turning I can easily move up from there. My first project is going to be a wooden mallet that I can use for bending the wire that I use when I build my crab traps. If it is beyond my skillset and I just can't stand it I'm not out much at all.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the offer. I will keep it in mind. Did not want to sharpen tools which is why I went with carbide. I have sharpened tools before and did not enjoy it. But I understand your point. Used carbide tips years ago turning brake rotors and drums....I liked being able to rotate and keep working.


----------

